# Mosquito Creek Gun Deer Hunt Saturday 1/15. Free



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

I screwed up my back and cannot walk at the moment. Anyone want this Saturday Mosquito Hunt? If so email me and I will send you the certificate in the morning. [email protected]. Of course I would like a picture of the successful Hunt.
Bummer... put my son and daughter into every eligible hunt.... finally get one and come up lame....ughh


----------



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry. Saturday 1/14


----------



## Bone2323 (Sep 18, 2014)

How many people can u take


----------



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

One youth hunter and a companion 21 or older with no gun... both have to have valid licenses and the youth must have a deer tag


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Is this a youth hunt?


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Less Stress said:


> I screwed up my back and cannot walk at the moment. Anyone want this Saturday Mosquito Hunt? If so email me and I will send you the certificate in the morning. [email protected]. Of course I would like a picture of the successful Hunt.
> Bummer... put my son and daughter into every eligible hunt.... finally get one and come up lame....ughh


Email sent


----------



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

This certificate has been transferred.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Awesome thank you for passing it on.


----------

